# Pratoni Xc thread.



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

whos watching? Daisy on course, Ingrid already had a stop!


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

yep


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Does anyone know how i can watch it on the BBC website


----------



## madgirl (15 September 2007)

I am!


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Go to bbc sport, pick other sport left hand side, equestrian &amp; its in there !


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

This swedish girl is scaring me a little!


----------



## Thistle (15 September 2007)

just put it on, was Daisy clear?


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

yup, not sure on time though...


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Could someone keep posting updates. Im in Australia and thought i would be able to watch on the Website but it doesnt work. Thanks


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

I'm watching it on BBCi, that Swiss girl seemed to have a great bond with her horse, pity about the run out though.


----------



## moodymare1987 (15 September 2007)

Who was riding the grey. They was nearly falling off a lot. I had my heart in my mouth looked scary to watch.


----------



## madgirl (15 September 2007)

how did daisy do?


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

It couldnt half jump though!


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

clear with 2.8 time. About the best round so far I think....


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

Just tuned in! Have I missed anything??


----------



## moodymare1987 (15 September 2007)

I know I thought what a cracker of a horse. Dont look comfy though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 How did it do in the end I keep flicking on and off it?


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

daisy was clear, Ingred stopped, arnaud botau(sp) retired. Lots of stops, problems everywhere.

MTT: I think it got 20 pens, not sure though...


----------



## LEC (15 September 2007)

Chumba wumba proves you can take a horse to water but you cannot make it drink!


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

He wouldn't even trot,


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

I saw Chumbawumbas stop coming... What is with the Italians having peaked hats and navy/red breeches!?!?!


----------



## LEC (15 September 2007)

Its military - I think SB is in the police. VP is in the RAF.


----------



## Emma123 (15 September 2007)

That fence with the targets-big drop and two skinnies has had loads of problems!

Looks flipping difficult to jump! Lets hope Ollie goes well.


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

What happened with Arnaud Boiteau  
	
	
		
		
	


	




????


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Pants, shame he was jumping so well!


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Stopped at a very easy fence, out of character, so was retired in case he wasnt 100%


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

I wonder why Sally has retired...


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Thanks, J. ! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Great idea this Pratoni XC as none of the BBC links available to non UK users


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

I never heard about that yellow flag initiative, it's a very good idea though.


----------



## DollyPentreath (15 September 2007)

Blimey, yellow flags, horses bolting off through the string.. Scary stuff.


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Its military - I think SB is in the police. VP is in the RAF. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Oh right, thank you lec


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Awful isnt it, The lesser experienced nations dont seem to appreciate such a difficult xc  
	
	
		
		
	


	




!


----------



## moodymare1987 (15 September 2007)

Ooh did anyone see that fall then? Its mad I have seen all crazy things happening today. horses bolting. refusals all over. yellow flags etc.


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

OMG !  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Any/who are the survivors so far


----------



## moodymare1987 (15 September 2007)

Not sure who has survived up to yet. But horse bolted after a drop and flew into the plastic thing that is around the course. Its crazy there are some who have got round.


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

A shame the "Live results" section is not working on Pratoni website...


----------



## moodymare1987 (15 September 2007)

Another faller. Rider ended up in the ditch :O


----------



## LEC (15 September 2007)

How did OT do?


----------



## moodymare1987 (15 September 2007)

Im not sure about OT I think I saw a bit of his round and he was going good. Think he had a stop dont count me on that though.


----------



## Scarlett (15 September 2007)

OT had a run out at the third part of the evil slide fence.... Commentator has said he is blaming himself....


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

He had a run out at the third part of the slide fence, and was 12 seconds over the time.


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

20 pens. Nice round though...


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Awful isnt it, The lesser experienced nations dont seem to appreciate such a difficult xc  
	
	
		
		
	


	




! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, there certainly seem to be some out there who aren't _really_ up to the task...


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
He had a run out at the third part of the slide fence, and was 12 seconds over the time. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ten secs over.


----------



## LEC (15 September 2007)

I am at work and somebody came into the show room so have missed a whole load! Is it me or are the results not up to date?


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Not many survivors, Daisy Dick is in lead &amp; had best xc so far. Nothing inside time. The 2nd french rdier has completed with lots of time and 20 pens as he missed part of a fence &amp; had to circle!


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

The results aren't up to date for me either...


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

I don't think it is that hard if you take the options, anyone who goes direct at the slide is very brave.  I think the course is fair, and if you are on not so good a horse you should still get round clear as long as you don't get tempted to go for the direct routes.


----------



## LEC (15 September 2007)

I think it sounds like a proper championship course then that lesser nations can get round but penalised. Oh dear not a good year for OT.


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

Good to see the officials aren't shy about using the flags!!


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Where are you getting your results from ?


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

20 pens really isnt a bad round... so many stops its unreal

another red flag - I quite like this system, seems to be working well!


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

http://www.eueventingchampionship.com/index.php?id=60&amp;no_cache=1&amp;L=1


----------



## Scarlett (15 September 2007)

yeah - the yellow/red flag idea seems to be working quite well....


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Have the flags been introduced since Amy Tryon?


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Congrats to DD then ! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




2nd French rider must be Didier Dhenin with Ismène Du Temple, what a pity


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

I think so.


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

http://www.horsesport.org/c/news/from_department.htm?vID=1770&amp;sub=&amp;active=


----------



## LEC (15 September 2007)

Yes they have - who was given a yellow flag another I missed!
Shame they did not get used at Burghley or Blenheim even though they were there. Seems the Brits are very slow on the uptake of using good ideas.


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Yellow flag went to a horse was called Top gun.  And the russian girl got a red flag


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

http://www.horsesport.org/c/PDFS/listwarningcardsAugust2007_000.pdf - Scroll down to the bottom of the page and it gives you a list of riders who have recieved one (it was only updated in August though).


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

french aren't having a good day


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Thanks for the info CM ! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I like the idea and it seems to be working from what you lucky Pratoni viewers  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 are reporting on here.


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
And the russian girl got a red flag 

[/ QUOTE ]

I *think* on the stallion Colombo(?)


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Didier was a 1 min over and 20 faults

the austrian girl was not very good


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
And the russian girl got a red flag 

[/ QUOTE ]

I *think* on the stallion Colombo(?) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Does anybody know how hot it is??? Looks sweltering.....


----------



## LEC (15 September 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/player/sol/newsid_...ews=1&amp;ms3=4

Can you not get it at all even from this?


----------



## Scarlett (15 September 2007)

oooh! Georgies ready to go &lt;crosses everything&gt;


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Nope  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Thanks all the same lec !


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Sinjang has just completed with her bridle half hanging off and the bit pulled thru its mouth


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

Ooooh! Going to be exciting watching Bettina


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Does anyone know how Cedric Lyard went?


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Bettina hoy about to go - predications? - it has to go wrong somewhere


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Lol, if she takes alternatives it should go well.


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

He's going individual isn't he ?


----------



## LEC (15 September 2007)

She hooks worse than PF and drops them. I think she is every eventing book I have on how not to ride xc. She always looks terrified.


----------



## LEC (15 September 2007)

How odd about Georgie?? Looked ok?


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

It will !


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Looks like a good first senior completion for georgie!


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Yeah. The horse looked great from what i could see on the saumur video.


----------



## Thistle (15 September 2007)

commentator said 2 stops


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Bettina is clear


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

No way.............................


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

But time faults. In second place!!


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

Louise Lyons will start in under 10 minutes, and Zara will start in 12...


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Daisy is still leading....???


----------



## Thistle (15 September 2007)

Bettina was too slow!


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Daisy dick 45.1
Bettina 2nd
Cedric something from france third 51.1


----------



## Scarlett (15 September 2007)

Anyone any idea when Mary King starts the XC???


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

ARGH!! PULL IT UP!!!


----------



## Thistle (15 September 2007)

went sound again quite soon, wonder if it will pass trot up


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

4.04 times here: http://www.eueventingchampionship.com/fileadmin/documenti/Gara/time_table.pdf


----------



## LEC (15 September 2007)

It is sound now but will be interesting to see if it gets through the trot up.


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

He knew it was lame as well! Would expect him to pay the price tomorrow!


----------



## Scarlett (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
4.04 times here: http://www.eueventingchampionship.com/fileadmin/documenti/Gara/time_table.pdf 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cheers!


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Bettina in lead! Oh fluff! Wonder what Zara will do....


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Bettina now in the lead, time faults been changed


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
He knew it was lame as well! Would expect him to pay the price tomorrow! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Should think so.


----------



## Thistle (15 September 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Scoreboard wrong BH 38.something in lead


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Cedric Lyards horse must be an awsome jumper to get around what must be a really diffucult xc. Its only 9. What did it look like?


----------



## Thistle (15 September 2007)

VP a bit fast!


----------



## DollyPentreath (15 September 2007)

I know it had some lame steps, but I love Marius Voigt Logistik, he just seems so genuine.


----------



## Thistle (15 September 2007)

good luck Zara


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

How did it go?


----------



## Thistle (15 September 2007)

Logistik was clear


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Was it inside the time? Sorry for asking all these questions can't watch it and dont no where to get results from


----------



## madgirl (15 September 2007)

god well doent o Bettina for getting round clear thought she would have a stop, bet they are annyed she isn't in the team now lol.
how the others doing?


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Time not confirmed, nothing is inside the time though....

VP did nice round...


----------



## Thistle (15 September 2007)

they don't give the times so don't know yet


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Thanks. Im expecting Nicolas Touzaint to go clear and inside the time. I love the horse and NT is a great rider.


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

News of Zara ?
And look out for Eric Vigeanel with Coronado Prior ! He's on soon.
Thanks


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

Toytown is VERY keen!!


----------



## LEC (15 September 2007)

Bloody pissing BBC live streaming they are not showing xc instead watching a zara interview talk about bad timing.


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Edge on seat stuff - being very cocky!


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Results will be on at www.eueventingchampionship.com


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Bloody pissing BBC live streaming they are not showing xc instead watching a zara interview talk about bad timing. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Jeez! Rrrrrrrubbish!

They are clear and JUST inside or on the time!!


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Well done zara - very near the time!


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

Well done Louise, I'm sure she was pleased with her round! Well done Zara as well!


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Good for her


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Well done zara - very near the time! 

[/ QUOTE ]

VERY well done!! I am so pleased!


----------



## Lizzie2106 (15 September 2007)

So pleased for Zara! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Who's leading now,then?


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Zara first 32.6
bettina 38.3


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

And the British team in the lead!


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

That must mean that the only rider that can get in front of her is Nicolas Touzaint.


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
That must mean that the only rider that can get in front of her is Nicolas Touzaint. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup! So the commentators have just said


----------



## Lizzie2106 (15 September 2007)

Thanks for the commentaries,it's really great as it's not broadcast here.
Hopefully Nicolas Touzaint wont beat Zara,I really want her to win


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

The way that Galan de Sauvagere goes i couldn't really see him having much truble. no matter how hard the course is.


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Will have to wait...He's last to go 
	
	
		
		
	


	




And a couple of others like Mary King, Franck Ostholt and Karin Donckers may have a good shot at the lead depending on time


----------



## madgirl (15 September 2007)

grr wish they would show xc


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

How many time faults did zara end up having? Your right about the likes of Frank Ostholt and others though.


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

What a disasterous day for the French!!


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

French rider had a stop  - bit of a stupid gamble!


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

The 3rd french rider just ran out at the 3rd part of the ski slope - why did he try it???


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Is that Jean Teulère or Eric Vigeanel ?


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Do you know what the team results are. French are obviously out but what about everyone else?


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

eric


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

eric vigeanal


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
The 3rd french rider just ran out at the 3rd part of the ski slope - why did he try it??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL! It just seemed idiotic!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I wonder if he was acting on orders....


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

If the french are out they can say good bye to the Olympics as a team


----------



## madgirl (15 September 2007)

how come im seeing Ingride again?


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

i had forgot about that. Can they qualify any other way. If not the olympic champions wont be able to dfeend there medal next year.


----------



## madgirl (15 September 2007)

Is anyone else seeing Ingrid again ?


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Is anyone else seeing Ingrid again ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Are you on BBCi??


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
i had forgot about that. Can they qualify any other way. If not the olympic champions wont be able to dfeend there medal next year.

[/ QUOTE ]
Nope, this is their last chance to qualify.


----------



## madgirl (15 September 2007)

hmm maybe it is because I'm on the interent as I'm at school 
	
	
		
		
	


	




O well
will have to watch this thread for results.


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Said earlier (I could be worng on this) that if they dont qualify today there is only one place left;which is assigned on FEI points, if it goes to that it will be between fench &amp; NZL, it is likely that French will still get it.

But anyone feel free to correct me!


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Don't think so. They were counting on Pratoni to qualify.
They will only have individuals.
I feel sorry for Nico now  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 looks like no matter how well he does it won't make any difference for team performance.
He would really deserve to take the individual lead !


----------



## LizzieJ (15 September 2007)

BBC1 are showing the highlights now so you're probably watching that.


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

When is Mary??  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I need a shower, but I don't want to miss her


----------



## madgirl (15 September 2007)

yup looks like they have put that on the internet aswell


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

4.04!

ETS: Scrap that 2.04 - my  time zones were wrong


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
He would really deserve to take the individual lead ! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Nooooooooooo!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Zara to keep the lead!!


----------



## madgirl (15 September 2007)

right off to play a lax match wil have to see results later


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
4.04! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh good! I can shower and eat. I've haven't dared leave the sofa yet


----------



## madgirl (15 September 2007)

lol puppy, wonder how well TT will SJ tomorrow.


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

But she will get team gold, she can share


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

edited post - 2.04!!!!!


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
4.04!

ETS: Scrap that 2.04 - my  time zones were wrong 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

LMAO!! Ok, I shall be quick then!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





BTW - How funny them mentioning Leslie Law. We had an almost identical conversation about him at Burghley - I'd totally forgotten about him  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He's really dropped off the map hasn't he!


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Yes, I thought that, I was watching a Leslie Law Masterclass on Horse &amp; Country tv last night, was a very good programme he said he had a very special young horse though, that is aiming for 2012!


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Would someone be able to tell me how Jean Teulere is going? Frank Ostholt is going soon ahe could change the leaderboard a bit


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

JT going well! Shame RPs horse lost a bit of confidence!


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

JT went clear, time not confirmed yet, but he'll be high on the board!


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

The french management team will be gutted at their team selections with jean teulere, cedric lyard going clear and nicolas touzaint still to go. if he goes clear they could have been the three team scores.


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

What happened to RP?


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Air Jordan had a refusal  
	
	
		
		
	


	












 &amp; retired 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Looks like france arent the only ones to regret there selections!

Was discussing on commentary why is JT not in the team?

Rp had several stops.


----------



## goldengryffindor (15 September 2007)

howcome bettina wasnt on the team? i may have read wrong is this the case?


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

france can still qualify on FEI points, it is between them and NZ, and NZ is hoping they would qualify today as they will now be out


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

I've just heard the commentators talking about RP's comments after coming off the course. What on earth have I missed?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I knew I shouldn't have gone for a shower


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

france can still go into 2nd if NT goes well


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Yep, TT must be gutted


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

he had about 3 stops


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Thats bad luck for both of them. I was wondering why JT wasn't on the team either but when the horse has been on the team he has had a few ordinary xc like WEG last year.


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Who had 3 stops ?


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

Fingers crossed for Mary


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

Crikey! How disappointing


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Who had 3 stops ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Rodney Powell


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Not entirely sure, he had stops, but comments seem like a bit of an over-reaction to me, the horse is only young..... Might just be the adreniline!

The Italian is going well....


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Thanks DD !
Any news of Mary King ?


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

She's going well!!


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

She's going really well!


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Fantastic round from MK!


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

Oh AMAZING!! The lady is a legend!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









*fingers crossed for her time*


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Mary is clear


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

Well done Mary! She went clear!


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Fantastic ! Isn't she just amazing


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Mary 3rd with 41.3


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

GB score 119
Germany 183


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

How many Kolibri breastplates!!!!


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Please somebody tell us about Nico's round
He's on in about 10 min
Thanks !!!!


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Praise in order for the selectors!


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

sebastion from austria has been yellow flagged and stopped


----------



## elliebean (15 September 2007)

Wow is the Germany in 2nd place behind us?!


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Im another one for updates on NT round please.


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

yes, GB 9 fences in hand


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Jean Teuleure is 5th 45.7


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Karin Donkers just started


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

OMG ! The French team selectors have had it


----------



## CastleMouse (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
How many Kolibri breastplates!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
They're getting very common now!


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Theyve changed the team score gb 145
then germany 
italy and belguim


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

If NT goes clear inside the time and JT and CL were on the team they would be on 126.4. TT must be kicking himself.


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

He should be


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

NT is at the start


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Everything crossed for him !


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Nt is off OMG he's fallen at the first !!!!


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

NTs off - his horse is ssssooooo beautiful!


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Same here!


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Lol - dont be mean


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

jumped first water nice


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

So he didnt fall off


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

DD I hate you


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

karin donkers just jumped wrong side of the flag 20 penalties


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

no sorry - couldn't resist


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Oooo, KD jumped outside the flag! Brits are on the up!


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

NT went direct at flowerbeds only 3rd person to do it he's going for the win


----------



## belly (15 September 2007)

Have been watching the last hour....exciting stuff!!
Lot s of fallers.
My heart is in my mouth each time a horse strikes a flag after the accident at Badminton....thought they may have e introduced flexi flags!
Saw the yellow flag (warning from the judges that they are not too happy with how the horse is going) and the rider subsequently retired.....


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Yeah, go Nico !!!


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Thats all right. You would have had a bit of a laugh. Hows he been going so far. I must admit i didnt fall for it though. Its hard to imagine with a horse like that


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

clear at the slope jumped the 1st 2 parts direct took long to the 3rd


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Don't say that with the bad luck the French are having these days


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

jumped the 2 tricky logs, knocked the flag off


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

At the risk of sounding stupid, is this the same grey NT was riding at the last Olympics?!


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Yep


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

Yes, its coat has faded quite a bit....


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

he's jumped the doulbe of trakenners


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

Aha! I thought so, but was confused it was still so dark grey. I thought it would have been lighter by now  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Stunning horse!

ETS - how old is it??


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

nasty moment at the gazebo, straight thru the water


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Can't stand this suspense  
	
	
		
		
	


	




DD, don't pull another funny one on us


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

and he is clear


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

He's gone clear, but don't know about the time yet...


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

he must be inside the time as he took more direct routes


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Any time faults ?


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

He's in the lead!


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

NT in the lead 29.4


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

Yes. time must have been good aswell Thank you so much for your updates


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

he is first on 29.4
zara 32.6
bettina 38.3


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Fab !!! Once more he's the one to redeem french eventing


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

GB is back on 119


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2007)

What an exciting days XC!


----------



## Eventer101 (15 September 2007)

I can imagine TT is gonna be enjoying his last couple of days in the job after todays effort. So pleased for NT he deserved that after the team results


----------



## Jemayni (15 September 2007)

definitely - thanks for the company guys - I best go feed the horse now 
	
	
		
		
	


	




!


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Thanks everyone for the updates and for some 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 for spicing it up


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

i'm sorry, are you back for the SJ tomorrow?


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

What time is it on ?


----------



## dieseldog (15 September 2007)

Saturday 15 September
0940-1500, BBCi and BBC Sport website 
1300-1630, BBC One and BBC Sport website 

Sunday 16 September
0940-1215 and 1340-1615, BBCi and BBC Sport website 
1610-1730, BBC Two and BBC Sport website


----------



## welshchick (15 September 2007)

Really enjoyed watching it! Thankfully, I was able to watch Zara on BBC1 as missed it on BBCi as went off to ride for an hour and then came back to watch the rest. My heart was beating fast while Mary was out there! Lol. What a fab day for the Brits - I'm so pleased for Mary, Zara and Daisy - they all were brilliant! It was a very tough course, wasn't it?! 

Thanks BBC for showing the XC on BBCi as well as the highlights on BBC1. However, have to say I thought the Italian cameramen were a bit awful. Some of them acted as if they were drunk!


----------



## teapot (15 September 2007)

cheers guys - thanks to having the net on my phone, you kept me updated whilst I was stuck at work

Anyone want to do the same tomorrow for me?


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Thanks DD but I meant at Pratoni as we can't see it from here on BBC 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Reason why I only had the HHO members' updates to keep up with the action  
	
	
		
		
	


	




What a fright you gave me about Nico's fall


----------



## teapot (15 September 2007)

let's just hope he &amp; bettina knock a couple of poles each tomorrow for our sake


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

No way !  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 And even if he does Team GB will still remain in gold position  
	
	
		
		
	


	




But Nico deserves individual gold  
	
	
		
		
	


	




You can't have it all


----------



## teapot (15 September 2007)

No he doesn't - Brits deserve a clean sweep this year


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

We'll talk about it tomorrow


----------



## teapot (15 September 2007)

Mwhaha - may the best nation win (obviously the brits!!!)


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

That's what I said: The best nation is undoubtedly GB and it deserves team gold  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but the best indiv rider is NT  
	
	
		
		
	


	




(only clear inside the time) 
The French performance as a team IS appalling  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and were it not for NT, there are many issues they need to address in the future... if there is to be a French team in the future


----------



## teapot (15 September 2007)

I've never truly liked him after his xc ride at Sydney but we shall see - trot up first


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Sydney ? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Maybe you mean Athens in 2004 where he finished 8th with Galan...
You're right, fingers crossed for the trot up first


----------



## teapot (15 September 2007)

nope was definately Sydney, can still to this day remember the commentary that Mike Tucker gave about him dropping ALL his rein contact over the finish line


----------



## 0 (15 September 2007)

Teapot - I remember that too!!!! (I thought it was Athens too although not sure) But I clearly remember him dropping all contact and Mike mentioning it!!!

ETA GB for team gold (obviously!!) and Zara for individual - I so hope that is how it ends up!! Would like Mary to get an individual medal too!!!!!


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Can't be him. Another French rider ? The ones and only olympics NT has been to were Athens.


----------



## teapot (15 September 2007)

It must have been Sydney as I was really wary of watching him during Athens


----------



## flohelf (15 September 2007)

Jean Teulère and Rodolphe Scherer were in Sydney in 2000.
NT was only 20 in 2000  
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Athens WAS his first participation to the olympics.


----------



## teapot (15 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Can't be him. Another French rider ? The ones and only olympics NT has been to were Athens. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Taken from BBC archive website, he didn't show jump but he definately was on the xc course (read all the way down):

Individual Three-day Event Cross Country Day Final Standings 
1 D O'Connor (USA) Custom Made (29.00 - 0.00) 29.00
2 H Antikatzidis (Greece) Michaelmas (37.40 - 0.00) 37.40
3 M Todd (Nzl) Eyespy II (39.00 - 0.00) 39.00
4 A Hoy (Aus) Swizzle In (39.80 - 0.00) 39.80
5 R Scherer (Fra) Bambi De Briere (41.40 - 0.00) 41.40
6 R Costello (USA) Chevalier (42.40 - 0.00) 42.40
7 F Magni (Ita) Cool'n Breezy (44.00 - 0.00) 44.00
8 M King (Gbr) Star Appeal (47.00 - 0.00) 47.00
9 K Dixon (Gbr) Too Smart (50.40 - 0.00) 50.40
10 I Stark (Gbr) Arakai (51.00 - 0.00) 51.00
11 E Sarasola (Spa) Cool Boy (50.00, 1.60) 51.60
12 J Black (USA) Hyde Park Corner (52.80 - 0.80) 53.60
13 J-Lou Bigot (Fra) Twist La Beige (56.40 - 0.00) 56.40
14 E Stibbe (Aho) Eton (53.80 - 4.80) 58.60
15 P Toernqvist (Swe) Monaghan (60.60 - 2.80) 63.40
16 A Verdina (Ita) Donnizetti (53.80 - 20.00) 73.80
17 W St John (Can) Oliver (59.60 - 18.80) 78.40
18 B Staples (Aus) Master Monarch (47.60 - 38.80) 86.40
19 A O'Connor (Irl) Fabio (52.80 - 39.20) 92.00
20 C Paro (Bra) Feline (81.60 - 19.20) 100.80
21 T Smith (Irl) High Scope (65.00 - 36.80) 101.80
22 A Wyrwoll (Ger) Bantry Bay (45.00 - 72.80) 117.80
23 A Ross (Aus) Otto Schumaker (44.80 - 87.20) 132.00
24 B Mandeville (Can) Larissa (62.80 - 132.80) 195.60
25 I Anees (Ind) Spring Invader (61.00 - 165.60) 226.60

Those who didn't make sj round:
M Koehncke (Ger) Longchamps
J Fernandez (Uru)
Tiberio
H Gramajo (Uru) Potencial
Retired: B Goyens de Heusch (Bel) Graceland Cavalier
SAndler (Swe) Amaretto
K Rueder (Ger) Butscher
N Haagensen (Den) Discovery II
R Macedo (Bra) Fricote
M Jane Tumbridge (Ber) Bermuda's Gold
B Tait (Nzl) Welton Envoy
N Touzaint (Fra) Cobra D'or - HERE, the other stunning grey!
D Kato (Jpn) Akwaba
P Pantsu (Fin) Uppercut

And off the FFE website (scroll down to results:

http://www.ffe.com/infos/cavaliers/fiches/TOUZAINT_Nicolas.pdf


----------



## k1963 (15 September 2007)

I've got an old video of the Olympics at Sydney , but husband is watching a film at the moment .

I do remember NT dropping his reins &amp; Mike Tucker not being exactly complimentary about it , but I don't remember where it happened .

Looking forward to the SJ tomorrow - hope team GB trots up sound . ( I don't like the thought of any horses being unsound , btw ! )


----------



## k1963 (15 September 2007)

Sorry , didn't see the above thread .

Any idea what happened to Sally C ?( can't spell her name &amp; I'm tired . The Irish are not having much luck recently .


----------



## Puppy (16 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
can still to this day remember the commentary that Mike Tucker gave about him dropping ALL his rein contact over the finish line 

[/ QUOTE ]

EXACTLY what I always remember him for too  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  and why I would like to see him boot a couple of poles tomorrow


----------



## flohelf (16 September 2007)

So much for me teapot  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Really thought it was another rider... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Obviously the fact that he was only 2O at the time is no excuse, right... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ?
Fingers crossed for Team GB and for all the individuals on the leaderboard. May the best one win !
I have no nationalistic feelings on the issue  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Just think NT is a great rider.


----------



## flohelf (16 September 2007)

The Brits or the French not being complimentary to each other is an ancient sport  
	
	
		
		
	


	












!!!


----------

